# Moisture protection / removal



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

Dryers for your equipment etc.
I haven't been on the forums in a while so if this is a repeat, sorry about that. Anyway, I thought I'd pass along a couple of tips to help prevent rust mildew etc in you equipment. I bought a few of the silica-gel dryers that can be recycled when needed. You can find them at most sporting good stores on line. Another one that I have found at a local "dollar" store and sold for a DOLLAR see photo. These may be bought and kept for a long time as they are not activated until you peel the seal off the top. They can be used in your tools, gun cabinets, closets, and anywhere else that needs to be protected from high humidity and possible condensation, causing mildew etc. You can also save all those silica gel packs from different packages and put a bunch of them into a sock after regenerating them in the oven, 230 degrees or so for several hours. Place the sock where you need some moisture removed or prevented, You can put these dryers in ammo boxes, gun safes, or in cabinets to help prevent problems.


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

*Other dryers for your cabinets, drawers, closets etc*

I haven't been in here for a while and I have another suggestion THAT I USE to protect tools cameras etc, I have a photo but forgot how to post pix on here. Anyway these dryers use a chemical to remove the moisture from your "stuff" 
They are in a little plastic bucket, they are sealed so they will keep for long time until you decide to activate them by breaking and removing the plastic seal on top. 
They are available from walmarts and other big box stores. They sell them for around 4 to 5 bucks but I found them at a local "dollar tree" store for a buck each.
They have calcium chloride dihydrate. They can't be reused like the silica gel dryers but cheap enough you can use several of them for not too much money. I do use the silica gel ones in my gun cabinets and they last a long time before they have to be rejuvenated.
Sorry I don't remember how to post photo but will do as soon as i remember.
There it is I tried to add an attachment so we'll see.


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

Well looks like I posted almost the same thing I did last time.Oh well sorry about that, I will get it right next time. Like i said it's been a long time since the last post.


----------

